# Benefits



## DC Diva (Jan 25, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed that every time Target “revamps” the benefits package, it always seems to take something away from long time TM, while benefitting newer hires?  Years past, STD was paid based on your length of time with Spot, with longer time TM receiving a higher percentage from the start.  Now, the waiting period is double what it was, percentage is low for everyone, but more qualify.  Target took away the company stock 401k option, while lowering the length of time to qualify.  And now, DC at their next service anniversary, will be taken out of the legacy accrual plans, thus losing benefit time each year.  There are a lot more long timers that will hit 10-20 well before any of the newer hires last even 5 years.  just can’t wait to see what other changes are coming this April, but I’m gonna hedge a bet they will all be geared towards rewarding newer hires, while taking something else away from those that have remained loyal through the years.  Each communication makes me feel so appreciated even more.  Plus let’s not forget how our service anniversary awards compared to that $2k sign on bonus Most of the new hires got before they skipped out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

we have store vets(part timers) who lost all vacation because of the changes


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 25, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> we have store vets(part timers) who lost all vacation because of the changes


Part-timers who lost "all vacation"?

I must have missed something. How do the changes take away part-timers' vacation hours?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Part-timers who lost "all vacation"?
> 
> I must have missed something. How do the changes take away part-timers' vacation hours?


Ck on my time & see what vacation hours are listed.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 25, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ck on my time & see what vacation hours are listed.


Do you mean team members who average less than twenty hours a week?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Do you mean team members who average less than twenty hours a week?


Yes.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 25, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes.


I see.

Sucks to have something taken away like that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> I see.
> 
> Sucks to have something taken away like that.


You have to get with hr & do a historical correction for vacation. So you can get paid.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 26, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You have to get with hr & do a historical correction for vacation. So you can get paid.


Huh?

Just when I thought I understood you, Hardlinemaster ...

Your HR is making retro-changes to those part-time (under twenty) team members' time cards so ... so ... they can cash out the vacation hours they still have left?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Huh?
> 
> Just when I thought I understood you, Hardlinemaster ...
> 
> Your HR is making retro-changes to those part-time (under twenty) team members' time cards so ... so ... they can cash out the vacation hours they still have left?


No details on the last part.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 26, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> No details on the last part.



This has become a riddle wrapped in a mystery.

I'm going to stop asking questions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> This has become a riddle wrapped in a mystery.
> 
> I'm going to stop asking questions.


Ask questions always


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask questions always



Why should I always ask questions?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Why should I always ask questions?





ION the Prize said:


> Why should I always ask questions?


having 90 hours vacation in 2021. now, you have zero in 2022. it happened at my store to a part timer


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> having 90 hours vacation in 2021. now, you have zero in 2022. it happened at my store to a part timer


Okay, I'll bite again.

The part-timer won't be earning any more vacation hours. But are you also saying that they will no longer be able to use the ninety vacation hours they'd saved?


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> having 90 hours vacation in 2021. now, you have zero in 2022. it happened at my store to a part timer


If I were that team member I would be going to HR. The new benefits and stuff hasn’t even gone into effect yet.


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 30, 2022)

Every single change has been to benefit newer hires, while taking away from anyone with over 5 years in.  Maybe not immediately, but over time, longer term TM will continue to see the benefits they were promised at hire erode away.


----------

